# When is Lyft coming to Australia



## BalooPrivateHire (Mar 31, 2017)

Wee need you here in Sydney


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BalooPrivateHire said:


> Wee need you here in Sydney


You really WANT to be getting pings from Melbourne and Adelaide, then nastygrams threatening you for not driving "just" 2 days to pick them up and drive them three blocks to the corner store (where you wait again while they get pukey drunk and leisurely chainsmoke ~3 cigarettes as they're trying to hit on all women coming and going)???


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BalooPrivateHire said:


> Wee need you here in Sydney


Standard of living is about to go way down, ahahahahahhaha


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Standard of living is about to go way down, ahahahahahhaha


Bogans, rejoice!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Bogans, rejoice!!


I want to be a Bogan. What's a Bogan? Thanks, Adieu PS, how do I "like" my own reply?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I want to be a Bogan. What's a Bogan? Thanks, Adieu PS, how do I "like" my own reply?


Bogans are trashy prole Aussies on the dole

Think section 8 / braaaah, sell us some ciggies and 40s for EBT maaaaan / do you has change 4 teh bus??


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Bogans are trashy prole Aussies on the dole
> 
> Think section 8 / braaaah, sell us some ciggies and 40s for EBT maaaaan


10-4, over


----------

